# Gear vs Playing



## BigMoney (May 31, 2017)

Which do you feel is more important?

I feel like the answer should be obvious - playing. I tend to see a lot of guitarists more consumed with gear though than they are with their own playing. It doesn't make much sense to me to have amazing gear if you're only going to use it to play a few chords. Thoughts?


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

"Musician" vs "Collector". Great topic. Thank you for opening this discussion.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I spendfar more time building, modding, or servicing/repairing gear than I spend playing. Indeed, I would say that most of the time that I do spend playing is simply to test out something I made, modded or fixed, to either make sure it does what was intended, or simply learn what it can do. For me - and it may well be pretty unique to me - the pleasure of playing comes in that confirmation.

Once I retire, though, I'm hoping to hook up with a casual band of similar old farts and get back to playing for pleasure.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Playing.

"doesn't make much sense to me to have amazing gear if you're only going to use it to play a few chords"

A co-worker friend of mine knew only a couple chords and he came to jam with a brand new McCarty Rosewood PRS that he had just purchased at the 12th Fret. Not that he had to, but he rationalized to me that he rarely buys things for himself and the fact that he wanted to learn guitar, he wanted something really good. It made total sense to me.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

BigMoney said:


> Which do you feel is more important?
> 
> I feel like the answer should be obvious - playing. I tend to see a lot of guitarists more consumed with gear though than they are with their own playing. It doesn't make much sense to me to have amazing gear if you're only going to use it to play a few chords. Thoughts?


I know folks that supe up their cars but can't drive worth a damn. Some people spend thousands to put together super powered gaming computers who are complete "noobs". I know golfers who spend many thousands on clubs and training tools, but they still suck.

I say it depends on what gets you the most enjoyment out of the hobby. I can think of 3 main categories of musicians I've interacted with:
1) People who focus on their ability as a musician and don't care much about how their gear works, as long as it is reliable and sounds decent.
2) People who love gear as much as playing. So they get about as much enjoyment out of experimenting with their gear/setup as they get from playing.
3) People who love the gear/tone hunt more than they enjoy playing. They get way more excitement out of playing random notes/chords through a certain piece of equipment than they do playing actual music.

If you're trying to make a serious go of being a full-time musician, I'd definitely agree that you should be in one of the first two categories. Otherwise, whatever floats your boat.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

jbealsmusic said:


> I know folks that supe up their cars but can't drive worth a damn. Some people spend thousands to put together super powered gaming computers who are complete "noobs". I know golfers who spend many thousands on clubs and training tools, but they still suck.
> 
> I say it depends on what gets you the most enjoyment out of the hobby. I can think of 3 main categories of musicians I've interacted with:
> 1) People who focus on their ability as a musician and don't care much about how their gear works, as long as it is reliable and sounds decent.
> ...


I'm solidly a #2. I'm in it for the music, but I get a lot of pleasure from experimenting with gear.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Playing. I rarely mess with gear. I don't even like pedals. It's a mood thing for me. When the mood strikes, I just want to patch in and play. I don't even touch my settings much...set it and forget it


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

I practice as much as I can, but I would classify myself as a mediocre player at best. I do enjoy buying/trading nice gear though


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

the key word here (as next gen already stated) is _hobby_. for 99% of us, this is a hobby. everyone enjoys different aspects of a given hobby. if you are a planning on making money with music, your priorities will be different than someone jamming to mp3s in the basement.

for me, i'm in between. the music i make is pretty basic. i don't need angelic tone. i don't need many of the things that a professional would. i like nice things as much as i like being practical. so my gear reflects that. i have a les paul, but it's one of the better versions of the studio. i have tube amp, but it's a less expensive one. i have a pedal board but the pedals on it are straight forward and functional. i like tinkering with things, but i think i also know when not to.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

When I first started playing in the 80's I was definitely in the first category. All I wanted was to become a better guitar player. 
When I started recording at home in the early 90's any gear I bought had function. Mind you there was a little searching, but once I found what I needed I was done. So definitely #2. 
Fast forward to around 2010 when I first discover guitar forums(had other hobbies and then raised young children that kept me from playing as much) and my GAS was ignited. Up until then I had only ever had 6 guitars and 1 bass. Two I sold/traded. Since then I bought and traded probably around 40+ and currently have around 20 guitars and 3 bass. So was very much in camp 3 as I didn't practices much. Let's not mention the pedal search. LOL 
I definitely believe GAS is a search for a little quick fix of happiness at times. A way of quieting the chattering monkey. Don't get me wrong it can be fun. Thankfully I believe that I am on the downside. 

Well......fingers crossed at least!!!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Over on talkbass there's a 'crappy bassists with expensive gear' club. I'm definitely a member. I have more basses and amps than I care to mention.

That said, in the past year I've spent more time playing, with bands and by myself at home, than at any other time in my life, and I'm in my mid 50's. I'm no doubt getting better.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Do what makes you happy.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Budda said:


> Do what makes you happy.


This is where it's at. Took me fifty years to figure this out but I since i did it has been the best part of my life.

When it comes to gear I'm fifty/fifty with maybe a slight edge to collecting. I'm not a great player and never will be. I love playing with other musicians but I'm not into lead. I like to find a place back in the mix where I can play some simple stuff that makes the song better. I hardly ever "practice". I play my guitars at least an hour a day but it is usually playing along with backing tracks on YouTube or learning a new song. I check Craig's List probably ten times a day. CL in Vancouver has at least a hundred posts a day, sometimes double that. I like to dream about gear I can't afford. Occasionally I see something that I can squeeze into my budget then it's all about the deal. I'm not really into modding gear but I do like trying gear I've never tried before.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I suck but I have some nice guitars. I want to get better so I practice as much as I can, but I also like the gear aspect of things. I find nice guitars to be inspirational.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

fretzel said:


> Thankfully I believe that I am on the downside.


Let's keep this for posterity


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

The more gear that I have, the more likely I will play something that puts a smile on my face on that given day.

On days where nothing sounds right, I know for sure that I should be dealing with more responsible things that day.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I like gear but I love playing in a band. writing music and performing more than anything. That pretty much sums up my thoughts.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

There's plenty of time for both.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Great subject. All my gear is basic and I'm quite happy with the noises I've discovered.
Funny but there is little I covet gear-wise. I'll eventually get a better/bigger amp but I feel pretty complete otherwise.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Gear first people fuel the used market. And allow for undervalued user stuff. For this I am very grateful. It's been the source of my Ger addiction.

That said I'd rather jam for 10 min solo that worry about strings being changed or anything else.

It's a funny mix. I thoroughly enjoy the gear but if I couldn't play it (and lets say I never had achieved any skill at the guitar), I doubt I'd care.

The other side is those who know what they like and that's a wrap.

Heck they won't even give a new pick a chance (hint hint for those of you who haven't tried a v-pick)

Now lets say I have the same skill but have no access or no interest in any different or new gear, I'd still love playing. Tons.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Playing and making the best with what you've got.

Up until 2012 I'd usually just had one or two guitars and no amps. I'd long since traded my Traynor Bass Master II and 4x10 cab for an Ovation acoustic back in about 74 or 5.

Since 2012 I've bought a lot of stuff but it's basic. Like just acoustic guitars that came my way and a couple of amps one for acoustic and one for electric. Don't see buying anything more.

Where I probably got into gear a little bit was when I decided to try vocal a couple of years ago and went through a few mics before finally getting an SM 58 which is what I should have got in the first place because it works fine. Tried three TC Helicon pedals and settled on the most simple one which is the Voicetone T1 and all that does is add a bit of compression going into a Traynor AM 225. Also got a 2 button switch for the Fender amp so I can switch between channel 1 and 2 and that's it. Don't see buying a load of pedals for the guitar bcs I like the clean sound on 1 and the presets on 2 can have a bit of dirt when needed.

So a lot of stuff but none of it really about chasing anything. Like I got a Telecaster a few months back so it kinda follows that I had to get some kind of an amp.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

jdto said:


> I suck but I have some nice guitars. I want to get better so I practice as much as I can, but I also like the gear aspect of things. I find nice guitars to be inspirational.


You *do not suck! *


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I do love both aspects!

I am not a gear head like a lot of other people here but I do love my pedal board. The sounds I can get out of it are out of this world!

I am really starting to love checking out amps! I have mentioned how much I would love a tube amp! I played a Fender deluxe with built in reverb! It made my Parker sound just incredible! I am searching for the perfect amp for my style of playing.

I have two beautiful guitars and frankly I am ecstatic with them. I found that I wasn't playing my SG as much as I should! I found a solution to that quandary. Some of the music I play is in an alternative key so my Gibson is the one I use for that. My Parker is always in standard tuning

Quite frankly I happy with what I have except my amp! It sucks there's no doubt about it!

But it's a toss up now between an amp and Rock n Roll Fantasy camp next June! It's a tough call!

Hubby doesn't want me to work two jobs so I will have to wait and see. I wanted another job where that money gets earmarked specifically for gear.

Oh well. Wait and see!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

BigMoney said:


> Which do you feel is more important?
> 
> I feel like the answer should be obvious - playing. I tend to see a lot of guitarists more consumed with gear though than they are with their own playing. It doesn't make much sense to me to have amazing gear if you're only going to use it to play a few chords. Thoughts?


For the last 10 years I have been completely consumed with gear. Spending easily 60k or more. I did play weekends but my importance was chasing tone through gear. I've played for 40 years. I played on the road in the 80's and 90's and always had a $600 guitar a $500 peavy amp and a couple hundred in pedals. Then 10 years I got caught up in the gear craze. Well now that tinnitus has pretty much disabled me to prevent playing any electric gear, I sold it all and put some serious money in to 2 great acoustics. And that is about the end of the line for me as far as spending big money on gear. So for the last year and a half all I've been doing is playing the guitars I have. I don't gig anymore but I go out and attend some acoustic jams. But for a year and a half my focus has been on playing. I've really noticed a big improvement in my playing and I'm happier.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Both--but I am never going to own the top of the line gear & I am never going to be a virtuoso


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

It seems so easy to let the gear/tone search absorb so much of your time that there's not enough time left to actually learn how to play.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Lola said:


> But it's a toss up now between an amp and Rock n Roll Fantasy camp next June! It's a tough call!


i would do the fantasy camp first. rehearsal factory has your major need covered already. strictly my opinion, but tone at home isn't as crucial as when your with the band. if you waited on the amp, it buys you time to research what will work best for you. fantasy camp just sounds like fun turnt all the way to 11. either way you go, enjoy the journey


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

cheezyridr said:


> i would do the fantasy camp first. rehearsal factory has your major need covered already. strictly my opinion, but tone at home isn't as crucial as when your with the band. if you waited on the amp, it buys you time to research what will work best for you. fantasy camp just sounds like fun turnt all the way to 11. either way you go, enjoy the journey


I actually made up my mind a while back! I can live with a crappy amp.( I sometimes have second thoughts though) It just makes rehearsal at the factory that much more fun and so exciting. I want to so badly play that Fender Deluxe amp again. Drool!

RnR Fantasy camp will be the ultimate jam of a lifetime! It's 4 days long. You get to hangout with your rockstar/guitar mentor doing lessons, exercises, songs. There's a ton of seminars with expert staff to help you on your journey. That's for the first three days and then on the the 4th day, you are playing at a bar downtown TO with a rockstar. I am already there mentally! I think about it everyday. Everyone in the family is contributing financially. I am so lucky. I am inviting everyone I know. All those naysayers! Poop on them. I have come along way baby. This is the living life to the fullest for me!

Not to sound vain but time well invested in ME! I am my mission.

P.S this takes the word excitement to a whole new level!!!!!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

My gear shit the bed tn but my chops did not.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Budda said:


> Do what makes you happy.


True.

*First thought:*

However, I just sent a thumb-drive to an old high school chum featuring our bachelor jams sessions from 1970/1971. 

He is still playing. But I haven't visited in a couple of years because of his obsession with acquiring and modifying new gear.

That's fine for him. 

The basement is full of unused gear. The living room is full, spilling into the dining room. The guest room has never been available. We jammed once in the last ten or twenty visits. If we go to a music store, he twiddles the knobs while I play -- no regard for finding a sound suitable for what I am doing, just "lets-see-what-this-does". If I buy something he doesn't have he will acquire it immediately, usually a more expensive version.

It's fine for him. Count me out. 

_*Another thought:*_

Every day I am amazed at the quality of the gear I already have, but every day I check new stuff online. 

For me (and me only, of course) it's wrong and I work hard at restraining myself and keeping it all within usable limits.

The last guitar I wanted, I gave the money to a needy family in the village instead. That's just me, I am only judging myself. I felt good about it.

*Final thought:*

With the new garage, I will be able to deploy, and *USE* everything. And oh yeah, the new garage is 12,000 sq. ft. (Just kidding)


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

jbealsmusic said:


> I say it depends on what gets you the most enjoyment out of the hobby. I can think of 3 main categories of musicians I've interacted with:
> 1) People who focus on their ability as a musician and don't care much about how their gear works, as long as it is reliable and sounds decent.
> 2) People who love gear as much as playing. So they get about as much enjoyment out of experimenting with their gear/setup as they get from playing.
> 3) People who love the gear/tone hunt more than they enjoy playing. They get way more excitement out of playing random notes/chords through a certain piece of equipment than they do playing actual music.


I've never thought of it like that, but I think that is my experience as well. I know people in all three categories, and I think it's great that everyone is finding their own bliss with whatever works for them. 

I love playing with other people and for other people, but being techie, I've loved the gear end of things as well. For many years, I never had the extra money to get what I wanted, but this last decade and a half has been better, and I've been able to acquire some lifelong wants. Plus, I get to use it all as I see fit. Win/win.

I like the days before a gig thinking about what amp / what guitar / what pedalboard to take. And the best part - there's hardly no wrong answer. Last night I played at the drummers annual barn party. We hosted and provided backline. Where I would normally take my LSS, it can be frustrating for some people to dial in. So I had to choose between the DRRI (everyone's darling, and for good reason) and my TA15/PS. Both are easy to dial in but I thought some guys would enjoy a great, underappreciated amp like the TA. That's what I took. But what a dilemma - jeeeez, what gear to take to go and have tons o' fun. Things could be worse. LOL

Funny enough, I think there were all three types at the gig last night. Some guys are just there to play and couldn't give a shite what they plug into, as long as it works. A couple guys bring nice guitars, but never get up and play. They want to watch/listen to others play their guitars. Myself and the other guys are usually happy to oblige. Again, could be worse.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Lola said:


> I actually made up my mind a while back! I can live with a crappy amp.( I sometimes have second thoughts though) It just makes rehearsal at the factory that much more fun and so exciting. I want to so badly play that Fender Deluxe amp again. Drool!
> 
> RnR Fantasy camp will be the ultimate jam of a lifetime! It's 4 days long. You get to hangout with your rockstar/guitar mentor doing lessons, exercises, songs. There's a ton of seminars with expert staff to help you on your journey. That's for the first three days and then on the the 4th day, you are playing at a bar downtown TO with a rockstar. I am already there mentally! I think about it everyday. Everyone in the family is contributing financially. I am so lucky. I am inviting everyone I know. All those naysayers! Poop on them. I have come along way baby. This is the living life to the fullest for me!
> 
> ...


I think that's the right decision. I've seen you comment on Orange and Fender amps (possibly others, too) and I think you are still in your research phase. The more you play those and others, the more you'll be able to make the right call, when the time comes. Plus, you can start keeping an eye opened in the used market. You may not find that right deal for 6 months or a year, but when you do, you want to be ready for it (research and finances).


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

First amp that I tried is the one that I bought. Super Champ x2. It's got so many options for sound plus a clean channel. Really happy with it and it seems to have enough volume to cut with the telecaster. Although you can hear a telecaster over in the next god damn county no matter what amp you run it through ... lol


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Playing requires practicing which is tedious (No fun).

Gear is exciting and easy (Fun)

Gear wins!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

BSTheTech said:


> Playing requires practicing which is tedious (No fun).
> 
> Gear is exciting and easy (Fun)
> 
> Gear wins!


I am the exact opposite! I love practicing and playing more. I never find something that I have learned or am learning tedious or boring. Those two words don't exist. 

Playing stuff now that I couldn't a year or two ago is the most amazing feeling ever.

I wished I was more well versed in the art of gear knowledge. Who knows, maybe one day I will!

Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Playing/singing and songwriting are my main focus, but I do like nice gear 

I do go through some buy and sell cycles from time to time, but moved through the "looking for the holy grail" gear flipping phase a few years back.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I love playing live period. I need to practice with two of the duos i play in but thats about it. If need be, i will learn a specific song or solo. The classic country trio i am in never practices and its always a surprise every night whether we are hosting a jam or playing with other musicians.I got use to this after 3 years with them and dont worry about mistakes.Have more fun this way. 
I guess i am a bit of a gear nut as i like change (guitars,amps).


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

Definitely playing. I haven't bought gear in a few years now, but I've been spending a lot of time recording, and I've been enjoying doing more with as little gear as possible. It's also fun to mix things up, using a completely different guitar than usual, going with no pedals for some gigs etc...


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Another resurrected 4 year old thread! It's like a Time Machine folks. I hope to find Weena the Eloi, but the Morlocks can stay the f*ck away!! ha, ha... 

I am guilty, guilty, guilty of now collecting more than I play. I have some fine gear, but I've been so fixated on building and modding, I don't really play that much. That's why I'm contemplating something I never thought I would. Move some of my higher end guitars. 

I can't see myself ever joining another full band with drums, bass, & electric guitars, so why have soooooo many electric guitars?? The first step is admitting I have a problem, but I think I am still pretty far away from acting on any of it though.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

SWLABR said:


> Another resurrected 4 year old thread! It's like a Time Machine folks. I hope to find Weena the Eloi, but the Morlocks can stay the f*ck away!! ha, ha...
> 
> I am guilty, guilty, guilty of now collecting more than I play. I have some fine gear, but I've been so fixated on building and modding, I don't really play that much. That's why I'm contemplating something I never thought I would. Move some of my higher end guitars.
> 
> *I can't see myself ever joining another full band with drums, bass, & electric guitars, so why have soooooo many electric guitars??* The first step is admitting I have a problem, but I think I am still pretty far away from acting on any of it though.


I just like looking at them.








I know if I bought 100 of them it wouldnt change how I play 1 single bit. esp after you have 1 from every "style" ie LP, single coil Fender, hollow/semi-hollow, shredder w/a floyd, so no illusions there.
But I'd still buy 100 of them if I had the room 
I also firmly believe that upgrading my amp made a bigger improvement to my tone than any step-up in guitars that Ive ever made. But ive never felt as "connected" to an amp as I do with a guitar. something about the tactile element.

My wife once introduced me to a musician she knew, as a "guitarist"...I corrected her and said Im more of a collector really (since I dont play as often as I feel I should, and like yourself, have limited options to play in a band). She was taken aback by that for some reason. I think it was just a more honest assessment of my current situation. When I was a young man with 2 guitars, playing in bands, I was a guitarist. Now Im a middle aged man with 12 guitars and no band....that makes me a collector


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Diablo said:


> When I was a young man with 2 guitars, playing in bands, I was a guitarist. Now Im a middle aged man with 12 guitars and no band....that makes me a collector


You're not alone. But I hold out hope of being a guitarist. If 10 get stolen and I join a band, does that count?

I think we all need to lighten up on this subject. If you've got 40 guitars, congratulations. Some guys buy impractical sports cars they can't drive at maximum performance - should those cars be restricted to being owned by professional race car drivers? Should I be able to buy expensive golf clubs if I'm a 30 handicap? I'm back up to 12 guitars, I like them all, and I worked for them. No guilt here.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

BlueRocker said:


> You're not alone. But I hold out hope of being a guitarist. If 10 get stolen and I join a band, does that count?
> 
> I think we all need to lighten up on this subject. If you've got 40 guitars, congratulations. Some guys buy impractical sports cars they can't drive at maximum performance - should those cars be restricted to being owned by professional race car drivers? Should I be able to buy expensive gold clubs if I'm a 30 handicap? I'm back up to 12 guitars, I like them all, and I worked for them. No guilt here.


Well, except for the expensive car part, you just described me! ha, ha... 

I've shown the picture of my Music Room on here often enough, but it has actually grown since it was taken in the Fall. I am down to just 3 Strat style, not 4. I've moved a Tele out for a style I have never owned... still, it's 30+ instruments I don't really play. And I continue to build/swap/buy new ones. 

As for the golf... I am better than a 30 handicap, but my clubs weren't cheap, and I haven't swung them in 3yrs due to injury. I just can't bring myself to sell them. I am not a hoarder. Other stuff sits for 6 months without use, and see-ya! Something in the closet didn't get worn in a year, bye!! I can do it, just not with golf stuff, tools, and gear!


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Even though I have been playing much less since Covid and collecting more since my kids stopped piano lessons, I can still safely say that I play more than I collect. My most recent additions will never get played to the degree that my main guitars do, but they fill a niche and "spark joy" (and won't deprive my loved ones of tuition).


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Tone Chaser said:


> The more gear that I have, the more likely I will play something that puts a smile on my face on that given day.
> 
> On days where nothing sounds right, I know for sure that I should be dealing with more responsible things that day.


Should have read from the beginning of this necro-post - this is a very sensible and honest opinion. I've also figured out that on days when everything sounds like crap, it's something else. Fortunately doesn't happen too often.


----------



## Jeff MacKillican (Jan 23, 2021)

I’m definitely more of a player, but like collecting gear too. For years I had cheap gear, and didn’t play as much. Getting better guitars and especially amps has led to more playing and learning.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Jeff MacKillican said:


> ….For years I had cheap gear, and didn’t play as much. Getting better guitars and especially amps has led to more playing and learning.


This is a good point, and mirrors my journey. I had crappy gear, and tried to learn. I played it a lot, but I wasn’t getting far. When I finally got a guitar that was set up right, had good pups and electronics, I grew quick. Then even better with better guitars, and amps. It was perpetual. 
But now the gear outnumbers the skill by a wide margin! Ha, ha…


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

4 years later, i would say my gear is still pretty straight-forward, but the amp is nicer. i have 2 guitars again, but the differences in them aren't huge. mostly visual and tactile. sound isn't _that_ different. they're both solid body w/humbuckers.
there's still guitars i want to try out just for fun, but i'm in no hurry


----------

